# installing linux!!



## ayush_chh (Feb 13, 2008)

hi frnds!

After a long time finally i am going to install Linux on my PC. so, i need help regarding this. i have never used linux before so i don't know nothing. Consider me a noob and pls tell me step by step process for installing linux.

*what i have and what i want*

1) a PC with 3 HDD (40 GB, 40 GB, 200 GB) unpartitioned. i have win XP installed and don't want to remove it.

2) i know there is some File system problem so, i won't be able to see my             XP partition from Linux and vice versa. But i have heard that there is some 
File system which can be used in both XP and Linux

3) i have Red Hat Linux (3 CD)......don't know very well what it is...


thanks for your HELP


----------



## Rahim (Feb 13, 2008)

Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" is ideal for starters. Download it or use Digit DVDs.
You can access your XP partitions from Ubuntu through ntfs-3g.
you can easily dual-boot XP & Linux.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 13, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> 1) a PC with 3 HDD (40 GB, 40 GB, 200 GB) unpartitioned. i have win XP installed and don't want to remove it.



You do not have to remove XP



ayush_chh said:


> 2) i know there is some File system problem so, i won't be able to see my             XP partition from Linux and vice versa. But i have heard that there is some
> File system which can be used in both XP and Linux



You can READ AND WRITE to windows filesystems (NTFS and FAT) from Linux, no restrictions there  You can also read and write to ext3 filesystems of Linux from windows using a software. I do not recommend it though.



ayush_chh said:


> 3) i have Red Hat Linux (3 CD)......don't know very well what it is...



Its a good distro, but I do not have any experience with the latest RedHat. I use OpenSuSE 10.3. I have a post here on how to quickly make your OpenSuSE multimedia capable.

Now before you install any Linux I would like to have a look at you partition table. In Windows, Please click on Start->Control Panel->Computer Management-> and in that, click on Disk Management System

You will see all your partition tables. Press Print Screen button on your keyboard and post the screenshot here. Will then guide you on the partitioning.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## debsuvra (Feb 13, 2008)

Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon is a good choice for everyone. Also you can try some other distros like openSUSE 10.3 and Fedora 8, they are also good and reliable.

I think most of todays distros have the NTFS 3g enabled by default and as a result NTFS partitions are not a problem to access.

Also if u have a moderate graphics hardware in your rig, then you can enjoy the full potential of compiz fusion in linux.  

And if u want all the multimedia capabilities and codecs installed by default in Linux then u can install Ubuntu Ultimate.

Happy Linux Days!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2008)

debsuvra said:


> Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon is a good choice for everyone.


 You want to get me started again on this?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 13, 2008)

I suggest Ubuntu Gutsy as a n00b distro.else fedora 8(d00d,ur redhat 9 is affected by termites it is sooo old,damn trash those cd's ) which is RedHat changed their community distro name 
*fedoraproject.org
and 
Ubuntu @:
*www.ubuntu.com

always install GNU/Linux on a new partition and make sure a swap partition of 400MB is made.the File System preferred is ext3.

below site is useful too:
*www.linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 13, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I suggest Ubuntu Gutsy as a n00b distro.else fedora 8(d00d,ur redhat 9 is affected by termites it is sooo old,damn trash those cd's ) which is RedHat changed their community distro name
> *fedoraproject.org
> and
> Ubuntu @:
> ...


SWAP partition is not reqd. more than 1.5~3 times of RAM. Correct me if i am wrong. 

and @ayush_chh trash those old CDs 

Either download Fedora 8 from its webby or use DIGIT DVD. Fedora is a nice stable Linux distro.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 13, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Fedora is a nice stable Linux distro.


Ever used Debian or FreeBSD?
I guess I am in a mean mood today.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 14, 2008)

> Either download Fedora 8 from its webby or *use DIGIT DVD.* Fedora is a nice stable Linux distro.




so can i directly install it from DVD or need to burn it on CDs

@Nucleuskore

i'll be posting the screen shot soon


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 14, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> so can i directly install it from DVD or need to burn it on CDs
> 
> @Nucleuskore
> 
> i'll be posting the screen shot soon


depends on the DVD. if its bootable, u can direct install.

@mehulved, why are always against Fedora ?

Even @praka123 isn't always against RH products.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 14, 2008)

and one more important thing, i m doing this because  i m learning UNIX  in my college and they use redhat (that is why i have redhat)......can i do shell programming in Fedora?


----------



## praka123 (Feb 14, 2008)

^ofcourse man!redhat linux is a very old distro now.it uses old kernel 2.4 contains outdated gcc etc packages.

my advice is you choose either ubuntu or fedora and do ur shell programming.

infact fedora=redhat+community now.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 14, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> and one more important thing, i m doing this because  i m learning UNIX  in my college and they use redhat (that is why i have redhat)......can i do shell programming in Fedora?


shell programming is supported on all *NIX (i doubt for live cds).


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 14, 2008)

freebsd is crap.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 14, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> @mehulved, why are always against Fedora ?


 I am using F9 Alpha. I can understand unstable apps and bad bugs, considering it's Alpha release only. But, the distro overall is slowwww. Yum takes ages, it even removed libnss and installed older version without my permission. It installed GNOME, though i explicitly selected KDE only and left out all GNOME stuff. It's better than ubuntu when it comes to stuff like programming and all. But, calling fedora as stable, well see Debian and FreeBSD, then you'll know what I mean. Well, CentOS/RHEL is stable, fedora no. Yeah, maybe since you come from MS users you may consider it stable.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 14, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> freebsd is crap.


beware bsd guys can crap on  u 

freebsd is good..OK didja ever tried openbsd?the best (secure) OS ?

bsds are not focusing on user friendliness that doesnot mean that bsds sucks. bsd's are the world's best server OS.

though I agree that pc-bsd is real buggy.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 14, 2008)

mehulved said:


> I am using F9 Alpha. I can understand unstable apps and bad bugs, considering it's Alpha release only. But, the distro overall is slowwww. Yum takes ages, it even removed libnss and installed older version without my permission. It installed GNOME, though i explicitly selected KDE only and left out all GNOME stuff. It's better than ubuntu when it comes to stuff like programming and all. But, calling fedora as stable, well see Debian and FreeBSD, then you'll know what I mean. Well, CentOS/RHEL is stable, fedora no. Yeah, maybe since you come from MS users you may consider it stable.


Duh! I am using Fedora since last one year and never faced a problem like this. I agree that yum is a bit slow and its reason is Python. yum is written in Python which is damn slow on command-line ( i read this in a survey ).


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 14, 2008)

which one out of these should i D/L

*torrent.fedoraproject.org/


----------



## mediator (Feb 14, 2008)

U can get this months digit as it gives u fedora 8. This one btw!


----------



## mehulved (Feb 14, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Duh! I am using Fedora since last one year and never faced a problem like this. I agree that yum is a bit slow and its reason is Python. yum is written in Python which is damn slow on command-line ( i read this in a survey ).


yum refreshes the repos everytime you start it, unlike apt which is refreshed only when you ask it.
Secondly, yum uses database to store it's data, I believe sqlite whereas apt uses flat file system.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 14, 2008)

@The_Unknown (Post's directed only towards you) - Python is not slow. It depends on how you code your application. Codes written well, like those of O(log n) and anything thats not exponential. When you learn Python, you're supposed to get to know how to write an algorithm in the best manner, and that really speedens up your code, and sets it on par with any C/C++ code. Python's major part is written in optimized C code.

I suggest you read Python's Wiki for info on writing the best code rather than simply agree with a survey that it is slow and say the same without facts.

As an example, my Sieve Of Atkin implementation (Its an algorithm to find Prime numbers upto a supplied level) takes just 0.130s in Python for finding all primes upto a million. It would nearly be the same 0.100~ if written in C/C++ too. You can try it 

And performance isn't limited to tools and methods within Python alone, it can be boosted via external tools as well.

P.s. And yes, I like putting an _ in your nickname. I like it that way. And it looks that way too.


----------



## mediator (Feb 15, 2008)

mehulved said:


> yum refreshes the repos everytime you start it, unlike apt which is refreshed only when you ask it.
> Secondly, yum uses database to store it's data, I believe sqlite whereas apt uses flat file system.


yum -C install wateva!!


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Feb 15, 2008)

mediator said:


> yum -C install wateva!!


I still prefer APT .

and Yes Fedora feels painfully slow .


----------



## mediator (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes apt is better than yum when its comes to downloading speed, but yum is faster when it comes to installation speed!

Besides, the 'working on OS' part : slow or fast. Its ur opinion n may vary from person to person. IMO, fedora beats Ubuntu in terms of stability,boot speed,working speed etc.


----------



## mehulved (Feb 15, 2008)

mediator said:


> Yes apt is better than yum when its comes to downloading speed, but yum is faster when it comes to installation speed!
> 
> Besides, the 'working on OS' part : slow or fast. Its ur opinion n may vary from person to person. IMO, fedora beats Ubuntu in terms of stability,boot speed,working speed etc.


Also, AFAIK yum is best try basis i.e. it will remove older version then try it's best to install new version but if it fails it can't roll back since older version is already removed. Compare it with apt or portage or such, which first install new package then remove older one so if something fails in new package it can be easily rolled back without any damage.


----------



## mediator (Feb 15, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Also, AFAIK yum is best try basis i.e. it will remove older version then try it's best to install new version but if it fails it can't roll back since older version is already removed. Compare it with apt or portage or such, which first install new package then remove older one so if something fails in new package it can be easily rolled back without any damage.


yum install *yum-allowdowngrade* 

This is a yum plugin. I dunno why u r makin this thread a fedora Vs *, yum Vs apt. But neways here's sumthing u shud know!!


Source=yum install yum-*


> yum-aliases             noarch     1.1.11-1.fc8     updates           9.0 k
> yum-allowdowngrade      noarch     1.1.11-1.fc8     updates           7.4 k
> yum-arch                noarch     2.2.2-2.fc7      fedora            409 k
> yum-basearchonly        noarch     1.1.11-1.fc8     updates           7.9 k
> ...


Google as to what all of these available plugins mean. It will enhance ur "yum is best thought".

Now I guess u'll say next that yum doesn't keep existing packages in cache, so in that case u have to modify "keepcache" from 0 to 1 in /etc/yum.conf. 

yum-presto is a neat thing. Find bt that also and then u an open up a thread in review/oss section marking yum vs apt.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 15, 2008)

You'll all scare off our original poster, he seems to have vanished
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## praka123 (Feb 15, 2008)

ahh!that much plugin for yum.seems fedora fixed most yum/rpm related problems


----------



## mediator (Feb 15, 2008)

Nah many were there at the time of FC5, -C option was there tooo. But it seems many were just unaware! Now that livna and freshrpms etc will merge, I guess things will become even better!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 15, 2008)

mehulved said:


> yum refreshes the repos everytime you start it, unlike apt which is refreshed only when you ask it.
> Secondly, yum uses database to store it's data, I believe sqlite whereas apt uses flat file system.


Yeah, its sqlite. Well as you say it refreshes repos everytime, you have to set some options like keepcache=1  in /etc/yum.conf

@QwertyManiac, i was expecting you here 

Well, I am not saying that Python is slow as I myself use it. But one of the surveys conducted in 2002 had Python slowest! 



mehulved said:


> yum refreshes the repos everytime you start it, unlike apt which is refreshed only when you ask it.
> Secondly, yum uses database to store it's data, I believe sqlite whereas apt uses flat file system.


Yeah, its sqlite. Well as you say it refreshes repos everytime, you have to set some options like keepcache=1 in /etc/yum.conf

@QwertyManiac, i was expecting you here 

Well, I am not saying that Python is slow as I myself use it. But one of the surveys conducted in 2002 had Python slowest!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 15, 2008)

Bahahahaw. Ok, just do your homework now on before saying such absurd things.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 16, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You'll all scare off our original poster, he seems to have vanished
> *farm3.static.flickr.com/2180/2122604477_1f3f245df7_o.png



he is right i m totally confused , sum say fedora is good and others say its bad..........

i have never used linux (please keep this in mind) and please tell me a straight answer to my question....


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 16, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> he is right i m totally confused , sum say fedora is good and others say its bad..........
> 
> i have never used linux (please keep this in mind) and please tell me a straight answer to my question....


Try linux mint
*www.linuxmint.com/rel_daryna.php

if you didn't like you can always install other distros like fedora,suse etc


----------



## mediator (Feb 16, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> he is right i m totally confused , sum say fedora is good and others say its bad..........
> 
> i have never used linux (please keep this in mind) and please tell me a straight answer to my question....


Just install wateva is available to u. Generally people don't update themselves and then perceive the situation to be still as 5 yrs ago! People still say that linux is all that black n white screen. WTH! 

If u have fedora? install it, ubuntu? install it, suse? install it. BUt yes ubuntu n fedora have largest communities.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 16, 2008)

^^thanks. i will now install Fedora and post my problems(if i have them ).....


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 16, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> and one more important thing, i m doing this because  i m learning UNIX  in my college and they use redhat (that is why i have redhat)......can i do shell programming in Fedora?



You have kind of answered you own question  The closest thing you'll get to RHEL is CentOS. Since they are using RHEL in your college better install CentOS. I've installed it, the installation is just like other distros nothing remarkably different, but I have just used the browser and office suite, nothing more in that.

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## mehulved (Feb 16, 2008)

I'd rather advise using F8 then CentOS, since CentOS is more aimed at servers, thus you will miss many softwares that typical home users use frequently.


----------



## FilledVoid (Feb 16, 2008)

I know that I might sound foolish for recommending it . But if you buy Linux For You then you might check this months edition which has a copy of Sabayon Professional Edition 1.1 I think. According to the review in the magazine it seems to be very user friendly . It comes with all multimedia codecs if I understand it correctly. However I havent installed it yet to confirm how it is. So it might be worth checking out.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 20, 2008)

could not get this months DIGIT but now i have it....

yes i have fedora 8 (DVD) and it is bootable too.


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> could not get this months DIGIT but now i have it....
> 
> yes i have fedora 8 (DVD) and it is bootable too.


Cool, Best you Luck!


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 20, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> 1) a PC with 3 HDD (40 GB, 40 GB, 200 GB) unpartitioned. i have win XP installed and don't want to remove it.
> 
> 2) i know there is some File system problem so, i won't be able to see my             XP partition from Linux and vice versa. But i have heard that there is some
> File system which can be used in both XP and Linux



i still have these two problems unresolved.

plus how do i install *Fedora 8*

the three partitions are
c: (40 GB) - windows OS - NTFS
d: (40GB) -  docs - NTFS
e: (200GB) - docs - NTFS

i can format *d: *i don't wan't to touch *c:* and *e:*


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> i still have these two problems unresolved.
> 
> plus how do i install *Fedora 8*
> 
> ...


Linux does not take partitions as c,d,e...
its the windows way, in Linux there a root partitions represented by backlash'/' & all other partitions are mounted on it.


use a live cd & in terminal type

```
sudo fdisk -l
```

post the output here


read this(optional): *docs.fedoraproject.org/install-guide/f8/en_US/ch-disk-partitioning.html


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 20, 2008)

it says



> knoppix filesystem not found. dropping you to a shell. press reset to exit



don't know why......it was working before


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 20, 2008)

^^ Now where did Knoppix come from in the middle of Fedora ?


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 21, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> Now before you install any Linux I would like to have a look at you partition table. In Windows, Please click on Start->Control Panel->Computer Management-> and in that, click on Disk Management System
> 
> You will see all your partition tables. Press Print Screen button on your keyboard and post the screenshot here. Will then guide you on the partitioning.



I asked you to do this earlier but you haven't  It will help others to assess what is on the system.



The Unknown said:


> ^^ Now where did Knoppix come from in the middle of Fedora ?



Good question

*img217.imageshack.us/img217/9472/pubthefuture2cisopen466cr4.png


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 23, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> ^^ Now where did Knoppix come from in the middle of Fedora ?




he told me to do it with a LIVE CD and i only had Knoppix........

@ nucleusKore 

sorry for delay

*maxupload.com/thumb/08CD24DB.jpg


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 24, 2008)

i have installed Fedora 8 provided by digit. i installed it in D:

this is the screenshot from XP now
*maxupload.com/thumb/2E653567.jpg

the problem now is that i cannot boot to Fedora.......i think i messed somewhere...please help!!!!

why can't i see any space used in D:......


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2008)

^ The reason is Linux uses a Filesystem format which win32 cannot see.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 24, 2008)

that is correct ^^

but why am i not able to boot into Linux..............


----------



## Kniwor (Feb 24, 2008)

Nah u didn't, from the looks of it u have not installed a boot loader, so boot into Linux using a pendrive or something, *chroot*, and install boot loader, lilo or whatever it is that comes with fedora.


I have personally found Fedora slow in general, as for myself I prefer Slackware.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 24, 2008)

^^ sorry, i didn't get nothing.........can u explain clearly.....

it asked for location from where u want to boot to linux (while installation) , i selected d:........


----------



## mehulved (Feb 24, 2008)

If you use windows notations when in linux, you're going to cause confusion all round.
Anyways, coming to the point. Install boot loader on MBR rather than root partition, to be able to boot from that boot loader.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 24, 2008)

Problems problems problems!!!

i reinstalled Fedora and this time it booted...BUT at the time it asked for creating Username , i skipped and continued.......NOW at login screen it is asking for Username and Password.......how do i login now????


one more thing ......it boots automatically to Fedora. I want to change it to Win XP......how do i do that?


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

^You dont get Grub Menu while booting?


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 24, 2008)

Now, What is that???

ok i got waht is grub(googled it)............and other problem is also solved, entered 'root' as username and gave root password(googled this also).

@rahim

i get the grub menu.....it says "booting fedora in 3,2,1 sec, to boot to other system press any key"......this is what i want to change. i want XP to boot by default and if i want to boot fedora i should enter the boot menu.


How do i install Video Driver, i have Nvidia Fx 5200 graphics card. i am not having the driver CD, i downloaded the installer from net for XP, now what do i do for Linux?


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 24, 2008)

To get that I think you have to edit a file /etc/grub.conf or /boot/grub.conf


----------



## mediator (Feb 24, 2008)

U shudn't use root account! Create a normal user, system => administration => users n groups! Kool hun?

For boot to Xp first, open "/boot/grub/grub.conf" and change the value "default=0" to "default=1" !

To get well versed with fedora (nvidia,mp3 installation etc) checkout the guides...
*www.mjmwired.net/resources/mjm-fedora-f8.html
*fedoraguide.info/index.php/Main_Page


----------



## Rahim (Feb 24, 2008)

^^Ya thats right and you can change the timeout before you boot to your desired OS.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 25, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> i get the grub menu.....it says "booting fedora in 3,2,1 sec, to boot to other system press any key"......this is what i want to change. i want XP to boot by default and if i want to boot fedora i should enter the boot menu.



See here.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you guys, i will try these in sometime.


----------



## Maverick340 (Feb 25, 2008)

Uh , this is why some people suggessted Ubuntu 
Anyways this  might help you chose a distro ..


----------



## Rahim (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Maverick ,that link is useful.


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 26, 2008)

Maverick340 said:


> Uh , this is why some people suggessted Ubuntu
> Anyways this  might help you chose a distro ..




thanks a lot for the link................

they suggest me to use 
*



			Freespire,OpenSuSE,Kubuntu,Ubuntu,Mandriva
		
Click to expand...

*


> Fedora(Not suitable) - May require Linux knowledge


*
*

BUT i have already installed it and will try my hand on this for sometime.......



mediator said:


> U shudn't use root account! Create a normal user, system => administration => users n groups! Kool hun?
> 
> For boot to Xp first, open "/boot/grub/grub.conf" and change the value "default=0" to "default=1" !
> 
> ...



thanks for the links....were really help full.


----------



## mediator (Feb 26, 2008)

> Fedora(Not suitable) - May require Linux knowledge


Humbug! Luckily, I started with fedora only!


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 27, 2008)

mediator said:


> Humbug! Luckily, I started with fedora only!


Yeah! Its an Humbug thing! I also started off with Fedora.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 27, 2008)

Yes its not true, I started with RH 7.0


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 27, 2008)

^^ follow the link, answer the questions that they ask, and then see the result......


----------



## jagadeesh.k750i (Feb 27, 2008)

we need to live disk  space for linux to be installed!


----------



## ayush_chh (Feb 27, 2008)

jagadeesh.k750i said:


> we need to live disk  space for linux to be installed!



what do you mean??
?????????????????????????????????????????????



ayush_chh said:


> it says
> 
> 
> 
> ...




why do i get this message now? knoppix Live CD was working fine before.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 10, 2008)

what is *yum *?

i have been trying to install Linux apps but don't know how to do that.

i have googled a lot but in vain.....i don;'t have any media player installed not even Nvidia  graphix ........pls help me.....

Note:- i don't have Net access on the Linux system


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 10, 2008)

Yum is an automatic updater and package installer/remover for rpm systems. It automatically computes dependencies and figures out what things should occur to install packages. It makes it easier to maintain groups of machines without having to manually update each one using rpm.

If you don't have net access better use distro like Linux mint, because its very difficult for newbies to setup fedora without internet.

So Get linux mint


----------



## mediator (Mar 10, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> what is *yum *?
> 
> i have been trying to install Linux apps but don't know how to do that.
> 
> ...


Didn't u read the links u quoted?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=759232&postcount=63


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Yum is an automatic updater and package installer/remover for rpm systems. It automatically computes dependencies and figures out what things should occur to install packages. It makes it easier to maintain groups of machines without having to manually update each one using rpm.
> 
> If you don't have net access better use distro like Linux mint, because its very difficult for newbies to setup fedora without internet.
> 
> So Get linux mint


yum = Yellow dog Updater modified.

formerly, when yum was not designed, YUP used to be the program to update s/w. YUP did not have the feature to install s/w I suppose.

More info about yum - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_dog_Updater,_Modified


----------



## Faun (Mar 10, 2008)

hey wats upt with "apt url" ??
Downloading stuff from browser itself is kewl


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 10, 2008)

mediator said:


> Didn't u read the links u quoted?
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showpost.php?p=759232&postcount=63



ya i read that i but i m not able to use it...........

where do i type those commands????


----------



## mediator (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh that ways. U need to open terminal. Its like command prompt in windows.
GOTO : applications =>system tools => terminal.
Type "su" (to work as root/administrator) and type in ur root password.

Now u can follow the links.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2008)

T159 said:


> hey wats upt with "apt url" ??
> Downloading stuff from browser itself is kewl


??

what u sayin ?


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 10, 2008)

mediator said:


> Oh that ways. U need to open terminal. Its like command prompt in windows.
> GOTO : applications =>system tools => terminal.
> Type "su" (to work as root/administrator) and type in ur root password.
> 
> Now u can follow the links.



ok, i tried this too but still the commands are not working......i think i have this problem bcoz i m not connected to Internet. I see many links in those commands.....is that creating problem...


----------



## mediator (Mar 10, 2008)

Oh yea! U need to be connected to the internet. Just connect to the internet and follow the links casually. U'll understand everything urself.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 10, 2008)

One of the biggest advantage of using yum over apt is that, yum downloads the repomd.xml every time and checks whether the repository has new additions or not. If it has, yum downloads other files name like primary.xml.gz (or primary.sqlite.bz2), etc.

Unlike apt, if we don't update its lists, we will never get new added s/w to the repos.

A nice configuration tip to yum is -

```
....
metadata_expire=604800
keepcache=1
....
```

This will set yum to re-download metadata files (primary, filelists, other) (.xml.gz or .sqlite.bz2) after a week UNLESS the repomd.xml file contains a modification notice.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 10, 2008)

one word:apt updates package db if u do a "apt-get update" else,it remains the same.what special are u trying to say reg yum?


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 11, 2008)

mediator said:


> Oh yea! U need to be connected to the internet. Just connect to the internet and follow the links casually. U'll understand everything urself.



are yaar i have already told i don't have Internet Connection on that system.........is there any other way...


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> one word:apt updates package db if u do a "apt-get update" else,it remains the same.what special are u trying to say reg yum?


read my post carefully


----------



## mediator (Mar 11, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> are yaar i have already told i don't have Internet Connection on that system.........is there any other way...


Oh sorry, I must have missed/forgotten that part then. I thought all this time u were posting from fedora .

Neways, what do u mean by "that system". U mean u have 2 systems? If so why don't u share the internet connection?? If u need everything out of box, then u must install linux mint or ubuntu ultimate.....see the threads in digit club's open source section. I can't remember any fedora based distro that includes proprietary stuff out of box rt now.

U can do ur work/learn without internet too, as fedora comes with a lotsa programming stuff too. But for installing mp3 codecs/players,nvidia etc on fedora ,which doesn't bundle proprietary stuff by default, u need to have internet connection. So just get the net and all will be fine.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 11, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> are yaar i have already told i don't have Internet Connection on that system.........is there any other way...


I have earlier told you a simple way.




gary4gar said:


> Yum is an automatic updater and package installer/remover for rpm systems. It automatically computes dependencies and figures out what things should occur to install packages. It makes it easier to maintain groups of machines without having to manually update each one using rpm.
> 
> *If you don't have net access better use distro like Linux mint, because its very difficult for newbies to setup fedora without internet.*
> 
> So Get linux mint


www.linuxmint.com


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 11, 2008)

isse aacha to linux dalta hi nahi...............kabhi Fedora kabhi ubuntu....ab mint


ok, which one of those ^^ should i d/l then. can you pls give me a torrent link for that.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 11, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> isse aacha to linux dalta hi nahi...............kabhi Fedora kabhi ubuntu....ab mint
> 
> 
> ok, which one of those ^^ should i d/l then. can you pls give me a torrent link for that.


Go with what you have! i.e. Fedora


----------



## mediator (Mar 12, 2008)

^ He must have removed it by now.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 12, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> isse aacha to linux dalta hi nahi...............kabhi Fedora kabhi ubuntu....ab mint
> 
> 
> ok, which one of those ^^ should i d/l then. can you pls give me a torrent link for that.


I though Choice is Good. But if you are handicapped to make a choice for Yourself. Remove Linux & Stick to windows.

That is good for you, You can't use Linux.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 12, 2008)

btw, for what does he need package management ??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

@ayush:take ur time.
fedora is just fine.install it.just make a partition of 8GB for "/" and a 1 GB swap if u want suspend feature.if u dont want software suspend,make a 400MB swap enough.
then start installing fedora.boot into fedora hdd installation and configure internet,come here-we are ready to help u.


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @ayush:take ur time.
> fedora is just fine.install it.just make a partition of 8GB for "/" and a 1 GB swap if u want suspend feature.if u dont want software suspend,make a 400MB swap enough.
> then start installing fedora.boot into fedora hdd installation and configure internet,come here-we are ready to help u.


+1

but he says he doesn't have internet on the machine he's loading fedora ???


----------



## ray|raven (Mar 12, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> isse aacha to linux dalta hi nahi...............kabhi Fedora kabhi ubuntu....ab mint
> 
> 
> ok, which one of those ^^ should i d/l then. can you pls give me a torrent link for that.



Hmmm. Clouded, this boy's future is.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> @ayush:take ur time.
> fedora is just fine.install it.just make a partition of 8GB for "/" and a 1 GB swap if u want suspend feature.if u dont want software suspend,make a 400MB swap enough.
> then start installing fedora.boot into fedora hdd installation and configure internet,come here-we are ready to help u.



thanks for your support. but the problem is the system on which i have Fedora is not connected to internet ( and i cannot connect  ) . now i have decided not to install any media player and just use it for shell programming.

and if there is any other way of installing media player (without connecting to internet ) then pls let me know.

*some more doubts*

i follow Unix Programming by yashwant kanetkar for shell programming but again i m unable to execute all the commands. 

like i cannot use 'banner' command + there is no information regarding bash shell in the book..


----------



## Faun (Mar 12, 2008)

when people start reading real books ??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 12, 2008)

^Why not get a fedora dvd?and regarding multimedia dependecies may be u can use a program called OPYUM


----------



## Dark Star (Mar 12, 2008)

Why not sabayon


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 12, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^Why not get a fedora dvd?and regarding multimedia dependecies may be u can use a program called OPYUM



ok i will give this a try......


----------



## mediator (Mar 12, 2008)

Banner is not included in the fedora DVD. Its there in the "online" repos. U can "complete" ur system just by connecting to net one time and install wateva u need. Whats the prob, wats with the net neways?


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 12, 2008)

ok then i will connect my system to net .......... one query, will my Network Card be working there, bcoz i don't know if driver is installed in Fedora or not..its an old frontech card


----------



## mediator (Mar 12, 2008)

Most prolly yes!


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> ok then i will connect my system to net .......... one query, will my Network Card be working there, bcoz i don't know if driver is installed in Fedora or not..its an old frontech card


Linux has problems with the latest hardware when there is no driver for the h/w. Linux fully supports old hardware.


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

yup the LAN card will work, mine is too frontech card.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 13, 2008)

i m now connected to Internet through fedora......


----------



## Faun (Mar 13, 2008)

3 cheers for learning minds


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 13, 2008)

@ mediator

now ur links were really usefulll......

i have installed Xmms, nvidia drivers, VlC, GCC what else should i install.......



T159 said:


> 3 cheers for learning minds



thanks..

Q) How do open each window in one window (like in windows)?


----------



## mediator (Mar 13, 2008)

ayush said:
			
		

> @ mediator
> 
> now ur links were really usefulll......
> 
> i have installed Xmms, nvidia drivers, VlC, GCC what else should i install.......


Depends upon ur requirements and greed.
Gcc is already there. I guess u instaleld some plugins to provide some  compatibiltities. The first and foremost thing u shud do is setting up the path.

Open */home/<username>/.bash_profile* and "append" the following where it says "PATH=$HOME/bin" etc, the following line to it.

```
/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin
```
logout and login.

Now u have full fedora commands waiting for ur orders. U shud most prolly install codecs like gstreamer and players like Xine, mplayer etc. Read the links and decide for urself.

For the window thing, open home direectory => edit => preferences => behaviour => check, " always open in browser windows".


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 13, 2008)

mediator said:


> Depends upon ur requirements and greed.
> Gcc is already there. I guess u instaleld some plugins to provide some  compatibiltities. The first and foremost thing u shud do is setting up the path.
> 
> Open */home/<username>/.bash_profile* and "append" the following where it says "PATH=$HOME/bin" etc, the following line to it.
> ...



i cannot see any */.bash_profile *there


----------



## mediator (Mar 13, 2008)

yep its a hidden file. Press <ctrl+h> to see all the hidden files and when u have edited it, then press <ctrl+h> again!


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 13, 2008)

^^ thanks a lot....

how do i run a C-program?

when i type gcc <filename.c> in terminal it says 'command not found'


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 13, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> ^^ thanks a lot....
> 
> how do i run a C-program?
> 
> when i type gcc <filename.c> in terminal it says 'command not found'


ru sure u installed gcc ?


----------



## mediator (Mar 13, 2008)

I think u aint logout for the changes ($PATH) to take place. Logout n login. U can check if gcc is installed, if not then happy yumming.

As root => "yum install gcc"

BTW, post what ur bash_profile has got.


----------



## praka123 (Mar 13, 2008)

OR,
do a 

```
source ~/.bash_profile
```


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 19, 2008)

i still can't run c program.
whenver i type

$gcc ayush.c

it shows error 'command not found'


```
PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin
```

this is what my .bash_profile shows.


----------



## mediator (Mar 19, 2008)

Give the content of the whole bash_profile and give the output of the following...


```
ls -l /usr/bin/gcc
echo $SHELL
```


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

open a terminal and ask the system:

```
whereis gcc
```


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 19, 2008)

here is the content of whole .bash_profile


> # .bash_profile
> 
> # Get the aliases and functions
> if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then
> ...



the command gives the output


> ls: cannot access /usr/bin/gcc: no such file or directory
> /bin/bash





praka123 said:


> open a terminal and ask the system:
> 
> ```
> whereis gcc
> ```



the o/p is



> gcc: /usr/lib/gcc  /usr/libexec/gcc


----------



## mehulved (Mar 19, 2008)

There you go, that's the problem. gcc is in /usr/lib which is not in your path. But, it's sure strange for gcc to go to /usr/lib. It has always been /usr/bin.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 19, 2008)

how do i change the path then?

but how did the path change? i followed everything that the link said


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

^no.gcc is not correctly installed I think. /usr/lib/gcc will be a directory.
@ayush:u have to reinstall gcc.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 19, 2008)

that means i will have to connect that PC to net again.......

any other way??*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/23a.gif


----------



## mehulved (Mar 19, 2008)

type /usr/lib/gcc


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 19, 2008)

where??


----------



## praka123 (Mar 19, 2008)

may be some luck with libexec do try in a terminal:

```
/usr/lib/gcc/libexec/gcc  --version
```


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

Here is the correct instance that should be invoked, the "which" command point to the name, should be inside bin


> jit159@jit159-desktop:~$ which gcc
> /usr/bin/gcc
> jit159@jit159-desktop:~$ whereis gcc
> gcc: /usr/bin/gcc /usr/lib/gcc /usr/share/man/man1/gcc.1.gz


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

try 





> find gcc


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

check this:
*www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-f...d-not-found-not-solved-still-please-help.html


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 19, 2008)

both are directories( /usr/lib/*gcc*  and   /usr/libexec/*gcc*  )  having this comman folder

i386-redhat-linux

i read somewhere that

Fedora 8 includes GCC 4.1 compiler



gary4gar said:


> try



says no such file or directory found


----------



## Faun (Mar 19, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> says no such file or directory found


u need to provide the filesystem path too


----------



## mehulved (Mar 19, 2008)

Seems you only have libgcc install and not gcc. gcc should be available in the DVD. Just use it as a repository and install it.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 19, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Seems you only have libgcc install and not gcc. gcc should be available in the DVD. Just use it as a repository and install it.


Gcc is not installed by default
amazing


----------



## mehulved (Mar 19, 2008)

gary4gar said:


> Gcc is not installed by default
> amazing


what's so strange about it?


----------



## mediator (Mar 20, 2008)

mehul said:
			
		

> type /usr/lib/gcc


Thats a directory



> Gcc is not installed by default
> amazing


I usually customize fedora installs. May be gcc isn't dere in the default install kit.....will check next time.


@ayush: Try "*yum install gcc*" in ur root terminal (with internet ON).

Also append "/bin" to ur PATH variable to make it look like


> PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin*:/bin*


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 20, 2008)

GCC is there in the DVD. you have choose to install Development Tools Group. You may further customise the packages in Development Tools Group so that it doesn't install unwanted things.


----------



## Faun (Mar 20, 2008)

probably he missed choosing Development tools manually


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 20, 2008)

^^ so how do i include that now?


----------



## mediator (Mar 20, 2008)

why take all the trouble, why don't u yum? Neways ur wish.


----------



## ayush_chh (Mar 21, 2008)

^^ the problem is i will have to connect that PC to internet again.....and that is a problem for me.


----------



## mediator (Mar 21, 2008)

Oh. Then read this.

locate these rpms (ignore version) on ur fedora dvd and install em. It just might work!! 

* libgomp
* glibc-headers
* glibc-devel
* gcc



> cd /path_to_rpms_on_dvd
> rpm -i package_name.rpm


----------



## mehulved (Mar 21, 2008)

ayush_chh said:


> ^^ the problem is i will have to connect that PC to internet again.....and that is a problem for me.



Have you been reading all replies? You don't need to.


----------

